# À quoi ressemble votre bureau Mac... OS X ?



## bengilli (5 Avril 2001)

à l'instar du précédent sujet, on pourrait se montrer comment on s'est installé dans le nouvel os x (a savoir que le bureau d'un mac user est toujours un joyeux bordel organisé!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## bengilli (5 Avril 2001)

Cliquez sur ce lien pour voir l'image en grand format...

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*

[Ce message a été modifié par bengilli (edited 04 Avril 2001).]

[Ce message a été modifié par bengilli (edited 23 Avril 2001).]


----------



## Amok (5 Avril 2001)

Je suis très déçu BenGUILLI...(je t'appelle comme je veux, c'est mon privilège)
Non seulement mon nom n'apparait pas entouré de petits cupidons volants sur ta liste des users mais de plus j'aimerais que tu m'expliques qui est cette pétasse qui rampe sur ton bureau?!!!
Notre WE en amoureux avant l'AE me semble bien compromis....
Bouhouhouhou......


----------



## JackSim (5 Avril 2001)

Les miens (OS 9 et OS X) sont là : http://www.macg.co/actu/macosx/installation_simon.shtml 


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Number One (6 Avril 2001)

Et je vois que tu as estropié mon nom dans ta liste Fire !!!! Mon pseudo c'est Number One, pas NumberOne, il y a un espace ! C'est pas bien compliqué Non mais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !
Mac's forums


----------



## bengilli (6 Avril 2001)

c'est corrigé ma biche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quant a amok, vu que ma liste fire ne comprends pas encore tous mes contacts que je dois importer depuis gerry's icq, je te réserve un eplace de choix! ....... dans la corbeille!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mouahhhahahahahaahahahahahhaa

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## JackSim (6 Avril 2001)

Bon, et les autres ?


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## bengilli (7 Avril 2001)

ben oui... et les autres??? on est que deux a avoir installé la beta commerciale?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## roro (7 Avril 2001)

moi pas avoir la béta commerciale ! par contre, je voulais te dire bengili... j'adore ton écran OS X... sauf que la capture est mal prise. Tu ne pourrais pas nous la refaire mieux cadrée avec des fenêtres moins superposées !!????


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Avril 2001)

hahahha!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si t'as une bonne connex je peux t'envoyer ca pr mail (le fond d'ecran est un .tiff de 4 Mo) et le bonus un jpeg de 400 Ko  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Apple Soldier*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Avril 2001)

Voilà ce ki l'en est de ma beta commerciale : http://homepage.mac.com/redbull/.Pictures/bureau.osx.jpg 

Have fun with my mac 

++

Flo


[Ce message a été modifié par [Florent] (edited 07 Avril 2001).]


----------



## roro (7 Avril 2001)

merci adjudantbengilli pour ta proposition ! ça ira, mon fond d'écran me plait ! par contre, c'est vrai qu'OS X est esthétiquement très réussi, ces effets de transparence... ça me donne envie de réinstaller la béta publique pour voir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vivement que cet OS soit 100% opérationnel et efficace;


----------



## Gwenhiver (9 Avril 2001)

Allez, voila le mien : il ne me manque plus qu'à modifier deux-trois icônes (notamment la corbeille et le dossier par défaut) et je serai tout content de mon interface OS X.





------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 et X_


----------



## benR (9 Avril 2001)

euh, Gwenhiver, c'est quoi cette serie de cases dans la barre de menu, en haut à droite ?
(désolé pour mon ignorance...)


----------



## Gwenhiver (9 Avril 2001)

C'est le CPU Monitor, en mode "Afficher la fenêtre flottante", avec un réglage dans les Préférences en "horizontalement".

Ca indique la charge du processeur, et ça bouge tout le temps. C'est très joli à regarder (pas autant que les effets visuels d'iTunes, mais c'est pas mal quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 et X_

[Ce message a été modifié par Gwenhiver (edited 08 Avril 2001).]


----------



## bengilli (11 Avril 2001)

désolé gwen mais je viens de copier sur toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## Gwenhiver (11 Avril 2001)

Qu'est-ce-que-t'as-copié ? Qu'est-ce-que-t'as-copié ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si c'est le truc du CPU Monitor, tu peux y aller, je l'ai pompé sur un type qui montrait son bureau chez ResExcellence.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 et X_


----------



## bengilli (11 Avril 2001)

ouais le truc de cpu monitor  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je l'avais mis en bas a gauche, mais dans la barre de titre ca le fait bien!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca fait "genre"!!! avant j'avais IPnet Monitor, le truc qui sert pas a grand chose (si ce n'est pour router une ip) mais surtout ca clignotte, et ca fait server de la C.I.A!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## Amok (11 Avril 2001)

Ces Italiens! Ils m'eclateront toujours!


----------



## bengilli (11 Avril 2001)

ptain! l'info a vite circulé!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## gribouille (11 Avril 2001)

Voilà le mien :







.

------------------
A pelusse

Rémy
"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## gribouille (11 Avril 2001)

Ah bah.... à plus d'image ... finis la capture... envolée....


je l'ai revendus à qqun d'autre mon OSX ... y servais à rien... alors ejecté... y'a assez de bordel dans le DD comme ça....

du coup vous verrez plus la capture ...

------------------
A pelusse

Rémy
"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## bengilli (11 Avril 2001)

le retour triomphal de gribouille!!!!

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Number One (11 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*ptain! l'info a vite circulé!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai rien dit !!! J'te jure !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG


----------



## bengilli (11 Avril 2001)

hey number! tu m'avais dit que tu posterais ton desktop...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Number One (11 Avril 2001)

Oups  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Par contre j'ai changé ma signature celon vos ordres Maître  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ça va, si je post aussi mon Desktop Classic ? Parce que mon Desktop X n'est pas super intéressant, pas encore eu le temps de personnaliser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG


----------



## bengilli (11 Avril 2001)

Accouche!!!!!! même ton desk windaub m'en fous!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Number One (11 Avril 2001)

Oui ben là je suis pas chez moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais je peux vous montrer une image de mon desktop ici, si vous voulez. En attendant que je rentre chez moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG


----------



## Number One (11 Avril 2001)

Voici donc le premier écran de la série, mon desktop au boulot (attention, ce n'est pas OS X) ! La suite ce soir   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG

[Ce message a été modifié par Number One (edited 11 Avril 2001).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Avril 2001)

Number ONE , t'es lourd mon fils ....

------------------
Jonathan
Join the fight back for 
the Mac
www.metea-oil.com


----------



## Number One (11 Avril 2001)

Comment ça ? Moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG


----------



## bengilli (12 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macstyle:
*Number ONE , t'es lourd mon fils ....

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

on aime bien les *bonnes* blaques ici macstyle... tu nous explique?

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Ellen (13 Avril 2001)

viviii je confirme !!!! et puis GAFFE HEIN ?!!! tu causes pas comme ça à notre modérateur !!! NAAAN MAIS !! il est fou luiiiii !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*"La femme qui murmurait à l'oreille des macs..."*


----------



## JediMac (13 Avril 2001)

LO,

Allez, je m'avance et je fais le pronostic que "N° 1 est lourd" est un raccourci pour dire que l'affichage de l'image de son bureau OS X est longue chez Macstyle.
Si j'ai juste, je gagne un bi-pro 733 avec OS X !!!!

Bye

------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...


----------



## Number One (13 Avril 2001)

Elle est pas lourde elle pèse 40 Ko !!!! Et c'est même pas mon bureau OS X ! Pfff je comprends plus rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG


----------



## bateman (13 Avril 2001)

------------------
Loyal Fans

[Ce message a été modifié par Veejee (edited 13 Avril 2001).]


----------



## Gwenhiver (13 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Number One:
*La suite ce soir    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui, ben n'empêche qu'avec tout ça, la suite, on l'a toujours pas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 et X_


----------



## Number One (13 Avril 2001)

Ah non, moi je poste plus mes desktops parce qu'après on dit que je suis lourd  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Number One:
*Ah non, moi je poste plus mes desktops parce qu'après on dit que je suis lourd   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C justement parce que tu mets 2 plombes à reagir qu'on it que t'es lourd ..

------------------
Jonathan
RENDEZ MOI MON G4 BIPRO !!
www.metea-oil.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Avril 2001)

Voici mon bureau os x...
www.metea-oil.com/multitache.jpg www.metea-oil.com/docksurladroite.jpg 

------------------
Jonathan
RENDEZ MOI MON G4 BIPRO !!
www.metea-oil.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Avril 2001)

et pour enfonçer le clou quitte à déplaire à certains : CE N'EST PAS UNE LÉGENDE , LES SUISSES 
( ET SURTOUT LES PETITS SUISSES SUIVEZ MON REGARD..  SONT LENTS À LA DÉTENTE BON SANG DE BON DIEU!!
Désolé de poster ça sur le forum d'un site Suisse mais il fallait que ça sorte .. )))))))

PS : Sinon , j'adore le chocolat suisse et les banques suisses ))))
ALLEZ VIVE LA SUISSE ET LES SUISSES!! 

------------------
Jonathan
RENDEZ MOI MON G4 BIPRO !!
www.metea-oil.com


----------



## Gwenhiver (13 Avril 2001)

Moi je suis pas Suisse, mais j'ai toujours pas compris ta blague

Tu peux réexpliquer doucement ?

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 et X_


----------



## Amok (13 Avril 2001)

VIVE LA SUISSE LIBRE !!!!
(Jacques Brel dans "L'aventure c'est l'aventure" de Claude Lelouch).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*Moi je suis pas Suisse, mais j'ai toujours pas compris ta blague

Tu peux réexpliquer doucement ?

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben , t'es pas au courant qu'on dit que les suisses sont lents , c comme quand on dit que les belges sont c**s et là je peux confirmer , partant d'une experience personelle que je vous raconterais si vous me la demandez ..

------------------
Jonathan
RENDEZ MOI MON G4 BIPRO !!
www.metea-oil.com


----------



## Gwenhiver (13 Avril 2001)

Ah oui, d'accord maintenant je comprends. Un peu comme on dit que les marseillais roupillent tout le temps c'est ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Quoi que c'est vrai que Number One, même s'il a reçu Mac OS X un peu en retard, il pourrait se manier un peu pour personaliser son bureau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 et X_


----------



## JediMac (13 Avril 2001)

Ah oui mais non, ce sont les Corses qui dorment tout le temps, les Marseillais passent leur temps à cuver le pastis !

------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...


----------



## bengilli (13 Avril 2001)

L'aventu-u-reux....c'est l'aventu-u-u-reux... l'aventu-u-reux... c'est l'aventu-u-u-reux... Permettez que je pousse la chansonnette non??? c'est notre chant mithyque quand on marche en montagne...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## jfr (14 Avril 2001)

Waaah eh, Macstyle, la video du Stevie sur le bureau.. C'est pas un peu faillot ça?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
un mac, sinon rien

[Ce message a été modifié par jfr (edited 13 Avril 2001).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Avril 2001)

Salut jfr , non ,

Premièrement on écrit fayot comme je viens de l'écrire et non pas "faillot" et puis cette vidéo est excellente , on dirait que le Steve est shooté et il commence à raconter que M$ vend des produits bas de gamme puis après il nous raconte l'histoire del'imprimerie et tout un truc délirant ...

PS : À la demande de Cyril Pavillard ( le webmaster qui veut bien envoyer des mails mais qui n'y répond jamais, il est suisse lui aussi .. ) je vais uploader la vidéo sur mon serveur ftp et je la rendrais disponible à quiconque qui est interessée par celle-ci ..


------------------
Jonathan
RENDEZ MOI MON G4 BIPRO !!
www.metea-oil.com


----------



## JediMac (14 Avril 2001)

Ouais ouais....pousse la ta chansonnette. C'est juste pour arriver aux 800 posts ni vue ni connu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Ami ! La plénitude tu atteindras lorsque MacUser tu seras !! enfin presque...


----------



## Gwenhiver (14 Avril 2001)

Macstyle, t'es lourd.

Mais toi tu n'es pas lourd parce que tu es lent, tu es lourd parce que tu es chiant.
Si tu es venu ici pour insulter tout ceux qui ont le courage de communiquer avec toi, je n'ai qu'une chose à te dire : casse-toi.

(Et insulte-moi si ça t'amuse mais casse-toi quand même.)

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 et X_


----------



## Number One (14 Avril 2001)

En effet, t'es très chiant

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*Ah oui mais non, ce sont les Corses qui dorment tout le temps, les Marseillais passent leur temps à cuver le pastis !

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


T'as tout compris , un 51 bien tassé , quel plaisir !!!
C'est les corses qui dorment ..

PS : 51 , JE T'AIME J'EN BOIRAIS DES TONNEAUX , DES TONNEAUX , À ME ROULER PAR TERRE DS TOUS LES CANIVEAUX ETC ... 

------------------
Jonathan
RENDEZ MOI MON G4 BIPRO !!
www.metea-oil.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Number One:
*En effet, t'es très chiant

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Merci beaucoup , moi je n'ai jamais insulté personne et je vois que dans ce forum , on est très refermé sur soi même , comme dans un groupe d'habitués sectaires ..



------------------
Jonathan
RENDEZ MOI MON G4 BIPRO !!
www.metea-oil.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Avril 2001)

Malgré tout ça voici l'adresse où la vidéo de Steve est téléchargeable : 
http://www.metea-oil.com/microsoft.mov 



------------------
Jonathan
RENDEZ MOI MON G4 BIPRO !!
www.metea-oil.com


----------



## Gwenhiver (14 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macstyle:
*
Merci beaucoup , moi je n'ai jamais insulté personne et je vois que dans ce forum , on est très refermé sur soi même , comme dans un groupe d'habitués sectaires ..*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pardonne-moi mais si, tu as insulté beaucoup de monde, notamment par tes insinuations xénophobes.

Quand aux nouveaux doués d'une certaine ouverture d'esprit, on les accepte avec plaisir. Les mecs qui arrivent et qui commencent par insulter tout le monde, non.

Pour ma part, je ne répondrai plus à tes questions ou à tes interventions sur ces forums, et j'invite les autres habitués sectaires à faire de même.

Change de pseudo, respire un bon coup, et dis-toi qu'on communique plus facilement avec les gens en les respectant.

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 et X_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
* Pardonne-moi mais si, tu as insulté beaucoup de monde, notamment par tes insinuations xénophobes.

Quand aux nouveaux doués d'une certaine ouverture d'esprit, on les accepte avec plaisir. Les mecs qui arrivent et qui commencent par insulter tout le monde, non.

Pour ma part, je ne répondrai plus à tes questions ou à tes interventions sur ces forums, et j'invite les autres habitués sectaires à faire de même.

Change de pseudo, respire un bon coup, et dis-toi qu'on communique plus facilement avec les gens en les respectant.

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Faut pas exagerer maintenant , tout ça c'est des légendes , les corses qui dorment , les suisses lents , les marseillais qui boivent du 51 tte la journée , les belges cons , les anglais snobs , les américains égocentriques .. il faut arrêter , si certains n'ont aucun sens de l'humour ou n'ont pas le même que le mien , il faut pas me traiter de xénophobe (les xénos  d'abord dans la culture grecque étaient les étrangers qui habitaient la cité car ils avaient fait qqch d'extraordinaire , alors je vois pas le pronlème d'être un xenos , j'ai moi aussi des origines xéno par mes grands parents alors arretez un peu ..)

Restez tranquille et SORTEZ un peu , arretez d'être devant votre Mac tte la journée..

PS : J'ai  des amis suisses qui sont pas lents du tout et ils me traitent de soulard tte la journée parce qu' à Marseille on boit du 51 et moi je ne le prends pas mal , pas comme certains sur ce forum ( dont tu fais parti Gwenhiver )

------------------
Jonathan
RENDEZ MOI MON G4 BIPRO !!
www.metea-oil.com


----------



## JackSim (15 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macstyle:
*Restez tranquille et SORTEZ un peu , arretez d'être devant votre Mac tte la journée..*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ne crois-tu pas que si Cyril ne répond pas instantannément aux mails, c'est entre autres parce qu'il n'est pas devant son Mac tte la journée (ou qu'il a autre chose à faire par exemple pour qu'il y ait du contenu sur le site, et que tout tourne correctement) ?


Sinon il y a aussi un truc qu'on évite sur Internet, c'est de corriger l'orthographe des autres.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2001)

Salut Jacksim , que Cyril ne réponde pas instantanement aux mails , ce n'est pas ça le problème , mais qu'il y réponde au moins . Il ya un an , j'avais envoyé un mail à Mac G pour vous proposer de contribuer et de faire un dossier ..
Je n'ai jamais eu de reponse . Vous auriez pu au moins me dire oui ou non mais vous ne l'avez pas fait . J'ai remarqué que les webmasters des gros sites ( Macplus , Mac g ) sont vraiment égocentriques et n'ont même pas la correction de répondre aux mails qu'on leur envoie , c'est pourquoi je suis faché contre ce systeme de monopole en quelque sorte où le webmaster se croit tout permis . C'est la moindre des politesses de répondre à quelqu'un qui vous envoie un message ( même si c'est pour lui dire qu'il vous fait chier ) .
Alors , finalement ce dossier je l'ai fait chez Mforce ( maintenant Mac 4 Ever) , les webmasters sont très sympas et répondent aux mails , c'est dommage par contre qu'ils proposent des news comme les gros sites macs . On se retrouve dans une uniformisation du paysage web mac fr , il devrait il y avoir bcp + de sites spécialisés dans un domaine comme macadsl.fr.st , macmusic.Org , mosx.net et j'en passe ...

Sinon , j'apprecie et je pense que tt le monde apprecie le travail de Mac g et de Mac plus pour nous delivrer de l'info bien utile .

Voilà , c'était mes 2 centimes  !
@+

------------------
Jonathan
RENDEZ MOI MON G4 BIPRO !!
www.metea-oil.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2001)

Sinon voilà ou se trouve mon dossier sur les hackers , l'autre sur les crackers et le 3ème sur les lamers.
www.mac4ever.com 
Cliquez dans humeur et c'est les dossiers écrits par Jonathan

------------------
Jonathan
RENDEZ MOI MON G4 BIPRO !!
www.metea-oil.com


----------



## JackSim (15 Avril 2001)

Bon, je propose quand même qu'on revienne au sujet initial, c'est à dire *postez vos captures d'écran de Mac OS X bon sang !*








------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*Bon, je propose quand même qu'on revienne au sujet initial, c'est à dire postez vos captures d'écran de Mac OS X bon sang !







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


ouais , t'as raison Jack ..



------------------
Jonathan
RENDEZ MOI MON G4 BIPRO !!
www.metea-oil.com


----------



## ficelle (22 Avril 2001)

apres ma page itool sur le matos, voici celle sur mon bureau X... http://homepage.mac.com/ficelle/PhotoAlbum1.html


----------



## benR (23 Avril 2001)

ficelle, c'est quoi ce "mac" en haut a droite de ta barre de menu ?
ca s'obtient avec quel logiciel, et ca rend quels services ?
merci !

(pas de photos pour moi, je dois dire qu'il est pas super personnalisé, mon osX...)


----------



## ficelle (23 Avril 2001)

c'est asm 1.0, un menu application en freeware : http://asm.vercruesse.de/


----------



## benR (23 Avril 2001)

je vais voir ca !
merci bcp


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2001)

Voici le mien :
http://homepage.mac.com/gblanchet/.Pictures/Dextop.jpg


----------



## Gwenhiver (30 Avril 2001)

Voilà, juste parce que je trouvais vraiment ça trop beau





(Le fond d'écran est de chez Vir2l.)

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG

[Ce message a été modifié par Gwenhiver (edited 29 Avril 2001).]


----------



## bengilli (30 Avril 2001)

En effet c'est classe!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voici my new desk   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Cliquez ici pour le voir en grand écran
 Vous pouvez télécharger le fond d'ecran ici
------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg

[Ce message a été modifié par bengilli (edited 30 Avril 2001).]


----------



## benR (30 Avril 2001)

Globalement, vous avez des écrans énormes, je trouve !

Bengilli, quel plaisir de voir un Terminal avec le même prompt que chez moi !


----------



## Gwenhiver (30 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*Globalement, vous avez des écrans énormes, je trouve !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Qu'est-ce qui te fais dire ça ? Pour moi, ce n'est qu'un 15" en 1024x768  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Number One (30 Avril 2001)

Et n'oublie pas la facture EDF ben  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mouahahahahahahaha !

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## benR (30 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
* Qu'est-ce qui te fais dire ça ? Pour moi, ce n'est qu'un 15" en 1024x768   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben c'est juste qu'en regardant le screenshot de Bengilli, j'ai eu l'impression que l'écran de mon TiBook était minuscule  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je me suis donc fait cette réflexion. c'ets vrai qu'ne plus, pour pouvoir bien utiliser osX, il faut au minimum être en 1024*768...


----------



## Gwenhiver (30 Avril 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*Je me suis donc fait cette réflexion. c'ets vrai qu'ne plus, pour pouvoir bien utiliser osX, il faut au minimum être en 1024*768...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca c'est certain... Franchement, j'aimerais bien avoir un 17" en 1280x1024 (c'est ça le tien bengilli, non ?)

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (1 Mai 2001)

Bien dis pour 3Dfx ... marre de pas pouvor utiliser pleinement OS X pour une pauvre histoire de Driver ....

@+

Guillaume 

(pour le bureau OS X .. attendez que je demonte la V5 et la carte USB ...;()



------------------
"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"
#Gamer of Macg


----------



## JackSim (1 Mai 2001)

Bengilli :

Qui est cette Amélie, petit cachottier ?

Et n'oublie pas les chaussures !










------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Amok (1 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*Bengilli :

Qui est cette Amélie, petit cachottier ?

Et n'oublie pas les chaussures !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ce qui me décoit le plus (je ne suis pas jaloux), c'est ce qu'il écoute... La mon p'tit ben, le jour où on s'installe en vie maritale, tu laisses tes Cd's à la cave!!!


----------



## bengilli (1 Mai 2001)

Amélie est ma soeur...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui me tanne au passage trente-six fois par semaine pour que je lui cherche des trucs sur le net  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour les chaussures, vous me conseillez quoi?? c'est pour un mariage est ma mère a envie que je sois bien habillé pour une fois dans ma vie...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aime bien Hubert-Félix Thiéfaine mooaaaa....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A part ca on a vu 3 que desktops OS X... si apple n'a vendu que 3 OS X depuis le lancement, y'a steve qui sait pas ou dormir vendredi... je lui aurait bien dit de passer a la maison, mais la derniere fois il m'a vidé le frigo et a pas rincé la baignoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## bengilli (1 Mai 2001)

Non la c'est mon 19' en 1280x1024... a l'aise... mais ca serait mieux si ces gros *%$!!!=¿!* de chez 3dfx nous sortaient un pilote pour leurs cartes! y'en a marre de n'avoir plus qu'un seul ecran!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg

[Ce message a été modifié par bengilli (edited 30 Avril 2001).]


----------



## bengilli (1 Mai 2001)

*Attention je vais poster mon plus horrible post!!!!*
mettez les enfants au lit, éloignez les ames sensibles! Mais comme dirait Desproges mon maitre on peut rire de tout, mais pas avec n'importe qui, alors les blaireaux de service, retournez dans votre terrier!


Gwen.... dans le premier screen shot que t'as mis, on pourrais tirer des conclusions attives... ca inquiete Number One qui est avec moi sur ICQ... Tu écoutes HAI HI HAI HO! et Deutschland Uber Alles sur un fond d'ecran qui part pour Birkenau... t'es un nostalgique de l'epoque? Je t'en prie, fais nous un dementi!!!

Mouahahhahahahahahhaahahahhaha ®

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Gwenhiver (1 Mai 2001)

Mmmm, pour le fond d'écran, c'est un point de vue intéressant Je l'avais sur mon écran à l'école pendant un moment, et il y a une bonne vingtaine de personnes qui m'a demandé ce que ça représentait. Moi, je leur ai dis : "c'est de l'art, qu'est-ce que t'as besoin de savoir ce que ça représente ?". J'avais plutôt pensé à une bouche de métro, mais enfin Comme quoi on peut faire dire aux choses tout ce qu'on veut

Maintenant, en ce qui concerne Rammstein C'est effectivement un sujet épineux que tu soulèves ici Bon, premier point, je ne comprends rien à l'allemand. Donc ce que j'écoute, c'est la musique, et la voix rocailleuse du chanteur. Maintenant, si tu vas visiter le site  http://www.herzeleid.com , qui dispose des traductions des paroles en anglais, tu verras que les textes sont plutôt poétiques, et pas politiques.
Jusque ici, je n'ai donc aucune raison de croire que ceux-là sont des "nostalgiques de l'époque". En plus, au vu de la foule qu'ils déplacent en faisant un concert à Berlin (Johnny Haliday a attendu 50 ans pour en déplacer autant), et au vu des positions actuelles envers le nazisme du gouvernement allemand, j'ai du mal à croire que celui-ci ait laissé faire si ceux-là n'étaient pas cleans.
Et pour terminer, il faut savoir que Rammstein a été révélé aux USA (et au monde après) par David Lynch, qui a repris deux de leur morceaux dans son film Lost Highway. Et David Lynch, est plutôt un réalisateur de gauche (ça, c'est ce que j'ai lu à droite et à gauche pour moi savoir si un réalisateur est de droite ou de gauche, on s'en fout complètement, rassure-toi). Donc je pense qu'il savait ce qu'il mettait dans son film, et je lui fais confiance.

Pour conclure, tu remarqueras que sur le deuxième screenshot, c'est toujours Rammstein qui tourne sur iTunes. J'écoute aussi d'autres choses dans la vie, c'est juste qu'ils viennent de sortir un nouveau disque, et que quand j'achète un disque, je l'écoute jusqu'à l'user, puis je le range, et j'y reviens plus tard C'est bientôt le tour de Nick Cave. (Et puis, le prochain screenshot, je le ferai avec Prince : lui on ne peut pas quand mêm pas l'accuser d'être nostalgique de l'époque nazie   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Sinon, un indice supplémentaire aurait pu être soulevé : je suis un fan invétéré d'iCab. Or iCab = browser allemand = browser de nazis ? Je crois que rapprocher spontanément l'Allemagne du nazisme, c'est un peu réducteur.

Enfin bon voilà quoi rassure-toi, et rassure ce bon Number One (il est gonflé celui-là quand même, il aurait pu m'en parler à moi avant d'en parler à toi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Et, juste avant de terminer Pour qu'il n'y ait aucun malentendu Le fond d'écran de mon deuxième screenshot, ils vous évoquent quoi ? Moi, ça me fais penser, à une pub pour un parfum photographiée par Luc Besson.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG

[Ce message a été modifié par Gwenhiver (edited 01 Mai 2001).]


----------



## bengilli (1 Mai 2001)

Tu n'avais pas besoin de me rassurer Gwen, c'etait juste la sale blague de Bengilli d'a 3 heures du mat'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par curiosité j'en ai dl un bout (de mon coeur bat) sur Nap, c'est du métal hard rock kepon?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Gwenhiver (1 Mai 2001)

C'est sûr, ils jouent pas ça avec une clarinette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(Remarque, dans "Mon Cur Brûle", tu as dû entendre du violon)

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## bengilli (1 Mai 2001)

tu derais tres surpris du volume sonore qu'une clarinette peut develloper dans .... hummm... par exemple la Sequenza 9.b de Luciano Berio  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Gwenhiver (2 Mai 2001)

Jack, ton image ne s'affiche pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## JackSim (2 Mai 2001)

J'ai supprimé mon message, car ma connexion était tellement lente que je n'arrivais pas à uploader mon image.

Je vais ressayer et poster le lien valide plus tard...


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Gwenhiver (2 Mai 2001)

Ouaah l'autre, eh !

Il est administrateur alors il efface ses posts ! Ben t'as plus qu'à effacer les miens aussi, maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## JackSim (3 Mai 2001)

Bon, j'ai enfin réussi à mettre en ligne ma capture. Rien de bien folichon, mais voilà, c'était pour marquer le coup du nouveau Mac OS X. C'est par ici. [ le fond d'écran est disponible sur www.chriskiss.com  ]


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Number One (3 Mai 2001)

Et c'est qui qui te l'a passé ce fond d'écran  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## Number One (3 Mai 2001)

Bon ben je vous montre pas le mien vous prenez celui de Jack, vous changez deux trois trucs dans le dock et vous l'avez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (3 Mai 2001)

Pas bien  Jack......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Non, moi non plus je ne vous montre pas le mien, j'ai pas envie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais je te rassure Bengilli, y'a plus de 4 personnes qui l'ont ahcté, enfin j'espère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2001)

voilà mon dernier :


----------



## drake94 (2 Mars 2010)

bon ba neuf ans plus tard, on peut commencer a ce demander à quoi ressemblerat Mac os 11


----------



## Gr3gZZ (5 Mars 2010)

=D


----------

